

Mapping looks to be the web’s next big thing - bootload
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/83390706-2753-11dd-b7cb-000077b07658.html

======
bootload
_"... The bet, in short, is that the map is about to become the interface to
many of the things people do on the internet – and that the company that
controls this interface could one day own something as prevalent and powerful
as Google’s simple search box ..."_

Remember one thing, "ground-truth"... the representation on the map may/may
not show what is really on the ground.

